# Least boring form of cardio



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

I was looking to improve my cardio for my soccer/football but I really hate it. Which method would be the least boring and yet somehow effective? I was thinking of doing explosive sprints, I was told it can improve cardio and explosive force aswell.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sprints or boxing


----------



## liambb (Nov 9, 2011)

r1234 said:


> boxing


this

you get fully body workout also intense cardiovascular workout


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Inb4 everybody says sex.


----------



## Gear82 (Feb 8, 2015)

Edit.....


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

6 - 8pm class of spinning thats when all the yoga pants turn up.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Farmers walks.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> Inb4 everybody says sex.


Bollox! :-(


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Bollox! :-(


Don't think it'd count anyway. I actually spending longer getting undressed and wiping our lass' bits with Dettol than I do on the job. :thumb:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> Don't think it'd count anyway. I actually spending longer getting undressed and wiping our lass' bits with Dettol than I do on the job. :thumb:


If you do all that quickly then your good. Hell I count climbing the stairs!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Grave digging


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Grave digging


Especially your own


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Especially your own


Nice 1 simon


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

SEX


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Mountain biking/swimming or you could play more football


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

HIIT masturbation


----------



## AndyWaller (Oct 10, 2014)

Basketball is pretty good, it's fairly non stop when you're training.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Cycling for me. 2-4hrs/day and bike sprints HIIT style 3x/week


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Hill Sprints! hard fast and fun.

15 mins and you will be fuked!


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

Good stationary bike, Ipad + youtube/ ukmuscle forum


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

pumping the vag off the missus


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

rowing and skipping


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

This is my cardio, fcuking brutal but fun!

175kg yoke / tyre drag - YouTube


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm a road cycling convert. Love fishing through a winding country road


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I would add one set of rope skipping between each set of weight training.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've dug my old skateboard out from the attic and go to the skatepark with my nephew every Saturday atm so he can have a go on his scooter, bloody good cardio actually cruising around the bowls and that and good fun as well. Just trying my hardest to resist wanting to try some silly trick that I would have done as a teenager that'd probably get me injured now, too heavy for that shit nowadays :laugh:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Downhill mountain biking.

The push up isn't fun though.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Speed ****ing...


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

How about hill sprints? Anyone tried it? Im reading its excellent for fat burn, speed, endurance and overall agility. Gonna try it!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Running from the police after robbing a bank


----------



## Rew Rage (Aug 7, 2013)

Like others have said sex and also cross trainer with some earplugs and good tunes or tv if ya machines got one built in.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Skipping whilst masturbating.

(Visualise it, it looks hilarious lol)


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Sex...


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

grappling, thai boxing any good mma class. no cardio like it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Danger w4nks


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

GMO said:


> grappling, thai boxing any good mma class. no cardio like it!


Im not into manly love but I've heard its great for cardio and core.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Mogadishu said:


> Im not into manly love but I've heard its great for cardio and core.


what the matter, you scared youll like it


----------



## peaksupplements (Jun 2, 2015)

You can try some of these workouts: Power Skip, Stair Climb, High Knees, Jumping Jack


----------



## pistol99 (Jun 1, 2015)

Any HIIT.

I run on the spot.

If you do real life Tabata (For 4 minutes only) you'll be seeing stars within about 45 seconds. It's hard to be bored when you are literally scared of having a heart attack every god-damned time.

(To be honest, that sentence kinda makes me sound like a deviant, but oh well.)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Try this-

95kg sandbag, 85kg farmers, 80kg keg, 20 metre runs - YouTube

Killed me lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Whatever you find the least boring, obv


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Surfing


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

Stationary bike and ps4


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Want to improve fitness for football

Play more football


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Get on your local councils website, find a map of footpaths/right of ways, plan a 4 mile route, pack a 20kg rucksack and get it done in 60 minutes. Do a 2 min run every 15 minutes (preferably up hills).


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Want to improve fitness for football
> 
> Play more football


derrr


----------



## keesh (Jun 15, 2015)

For me the least boring is swimming, just because I like it. If you need cardio exercises for football, why don't you play football? If it gets boring for you, then try boxing or dance classes  The best thing for cardio not to get boring is to do something different from time to time.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

FIFA


----------



## E46GTR (Apr 28, 2015)

Boxing

Rowing


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Rsi


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

W*a*nking at the customer service desk in Tesco and then running away from security. Bonus points if you make it to the fruit and veg section and finish off before they can grab you.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Boxing. Plus it makes you feel as hard as 10 men


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm a road cycling convert. Love fishing through a winding country road


cant see how fishing is good cardio :whistling:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

in this lovely weather i just go to my closest canal take a nice 60 min walk, headphones in lifes great


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiss chase or hide n seek


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

watching fight club on the ipad while doing incline walking


----------



## HornyGoat (Jun 26, 2015)

Play football.

Run around for 90 minutes at various intensitys without really acknoweledging what you're doing because it's fun/competitive.


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

Kickboxing or Muay Thai. Consecutive roundhouse kicks are surprisingly exhausting lol. I imagine other martial arts are similarly good for cardio.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Felling


----------



## Rcooper (Jan 26, 2015)

Boxing and circuits for me personally.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Sparing


----------



## Rcooper (Jan 26, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Sparing


Listen you can punch a million bags run a thousand miles but nothing compares to sparring.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Rcooper said:


> Listen you can punch a million bags run a thousand miles but nothing compares to sparring.


Two rounds sparring is worth 10 rounds on the bag...


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Sex


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Whatever you find least boring. Try new things, see what you like.


----------

